# Cougars



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

https://kutv.com/news/local/2-schoo...trict-shelter-in-place-after-cougar-sightings

The world we live in....

I can just imagine the panic.

What are we going to do when places like Monroe, Tropic, or Tooele catch up with technological advances like security cameras, and they start seeing wild animals on the cameras?? They don't have police forces like the UPD to keep the children safe...

Scary.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

In Monroe and Tropic they'll most likely let the kids go to see if they can help catch the lions. It's a whole different dynamic in rural towns.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

neverdrawn said:


> In Monroe and Tropic they'll most likely let the kids go to see if they can help catch the lions. It's a whole different dynamic in rural towns.


Down there, they would just ask over the intercom if any of the faculty (or students) has a cougar tag and could go out and take care of things.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Down there, they would just ask over the intercom if any of the faculty (or students) has a gun and could go out and take care of things.


Fixed it for you.

;-)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I doubt the DWR cares too much about finding those cats. One call to a guy with hounds and those cats would have been chased pretty quickly, right? 

Any houndsmen out there that can confirm or deny this? I'd think with three cats, the trail would be identifiable and the dogs could follow. Maybe I don't know enough about it though.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I doubt the DWR cares too much about finding those cats. One call to a guy with hounds and those cats would have been chased pretty quickly, right?


Right.

but Unified PD? Those guys are probably still looking, hoping, and readying for the opportunity to "put down a threat".


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I doubt the DWR cares too much about finding those cats. One call to a guy with hounds and those cats would have been chased pretty quickly, right?
> 
> Any houndsmen out there that can confirm or deny this? I'd think with three cats, the trail would be identifiable and the dogs could follow. Maybe I don't know enough about it though.


I run hounds, but ain't no way I'd turn loose in an urban environment....traffic primarily, but there are a number of other pitfalls and obstacles as well that my dogs would have no experience with. I wouldn't risk the lives of my dogs on a family group of lions that don't appear to be causing any trouble other than frightening the suburbanites.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Didn’t even consider the urban environment factor here. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

They look pretty small to me but it could just bee the video. None the less a threat to people mainly kids and pets. Have they been caught?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Against the law too.
Cant run hounds anywhere in Salt Lake county.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> They look pretty small to me but it could just bee the video. None the less a threat to people mainly kids and pets. Have they been caught?


It's a female and two kittens.

A couple Sanpete kidds would have them ropped and in a barrel in a shake of a stick!

Bunch of panssies if there locking down schools IMO.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't worry about the Tooele folks. We follow the 3 S's policy.....


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> Don't worry about the Tooele folks. We follow the 3 S's policy.....


The 3 S's always works. The problem with Tooele anymore is there are way too many people from the city living there now.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> It's a female and two kittens.
> 
> Bunch of panssies if there locking down schools IMO.


Ya it was some comedy relief watching the news last night.

"We instructed to make sure if you're walking home from school an adult is with you or you are in a large group."

Their 10 ply for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

some "cougars" are better looking than others ;-)


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Wire said:


> The 3 S's always works. The problem with Tooele anymore is there are way *too many people from the city living there *now.


Just my opinion, but I think people who spend most of their time in the city, and don't get outdoors, over react to just about everything. Some people flip out over a lack of cell phone coverage, let alone a big kitty.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Wire said:
> 
> 
> > The 3 S's always works. The problem with Tooele anymore is there are way *too many people from the city living there *now.
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more. People seem to almost die when there is a lack in cell/internet service.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Look closely at the photo and I believe you can see 3 cats, all running together!! They are far from any ranches or homes and don’t pose a threat to any child or adult!! They did however pose a big threat to the deer and elk in the area!! Most likely why there was no game within miles of the pond!!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Yup that’s a female with kittens again. Nothing to scratch your head about or raise your eyebrows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> &#8230;.They did however pose a big threat to the deer and elk in the area!! Most likely why there was no game within miles of the pond!!!


If there is no game within miles of the pond, you can bet the lions will soon be moving on as well......they gots to eat something you know or they die :shock:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> If there is no game within miles of the pond, you can bet the lions will soon be moving on as well......they gots to eat something you know or they die :shock:


Plenty of plants around. If the cats go veag-a-terian they will have more to eat than they can shake a claw at and we can get the game numbers back up. Win-Win!

And I win the TOTP!!!!


----------

